# Marathon Tiller ?



## cesaylor (Jun 1, 2013)

Just bought a marathon 3 point tiller but can not find any info on the net. Any help as to who made them, parts available, maintenance specs. Thanks

Carl


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is it new? is it old? I take it that you didn't get it from a dealer, otherwise you would have the information that you need. I saw one for sale in Calgary.... no info anywhere that I can find.
Any pictures or model / SN may help you get some information.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Try this.....

http://www.muratoriequip.it/ing/index.php

or this

http://www.allenintl.net/muratori/index.html

or this

http://www.rwequipment.ca/muratori.htm

From what I can gather, the unit is a Marathon Muratori, but without a model number or at least a picture, it's hard to determine what you have.
Hopefully the above information will get you pointed in the right direction.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## cesaylor (Jun 1, 2013)

Thats the one. Will check the model number best I can but it is very faded. Need a few tines.

Thanks.


----------



## cesaylor (Jun 1, 2013)

It is a MZ2S 125


----------



## Gopher Baroque (May 24, 2021)

I got excellent response from US distributor and OEM in Italy for supporting an old MA 125 tiller. It looks like spares are available. In addition, Anna tracked down the build date for the example I looked at by serial number. (It was built in 1996.) I am impressed with Muratori product support, unfortunately did not end up with the rototiller. To help others with Muratori equipment, here are the contacts (for 2021).

For US support:
Cody Brown at Garton Tractor, Inc.
(209)632-3931 Work
(209)872-6337 Cell
[email protected]

For Muratori in Italy:
Anna Zirondelli
Ufficio Commerciale/Sales Department
MURATORI S.P.A.
PO. BOX 45
Via Pavarello 21- 21/ABC
I - 41051 Castelnuovo Rangone (Mo)
ITALY
Direct Ph.: ++390595330601
Fax: ++39059537259
E-mail [email protected]

Both sources provided (the same) Operator Guide (pretty general, MA series not mentioned explicitly) and excellent Parts Catalog.


----------

